# First roaster



## Mr Alan (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi everyone

I am flirting with the idea of roasting my own coffee and I was wondering if anyone had any advice on a first roaster. a little more on me though should help with this. I am a perfectionist and I would like a roaster that I could tell the temperature on so I could standardise my roast on the batch of green beans.

it will be a while before I get one as I am moving house in 4 weeks and nothing will be done between now and then.

any tips on a good first grinder would be appreciated though I do have a coffee machine.

I keep seeing Gene for sale as a roaster and very few others in the Uk that I think you could use to try and standardise a roast. and I cant seem to find any second hand decent looking roasters. any advice on what to look for or avoid would be great

thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Quest M3 would fit the bill, I have one for sale on the forum, but no one seemed to want it, forgot about it really....thought I would keep it for sample roasting if no one wanted it.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Welcome.

Dave knows his roasters, grinders, machines and beans. As you're fairly new to the forum and don't necessarily know who's who you might be tempted to think "the guy's trying to flog me something" but I can assure you he will help you to the end of the earth and probably doesn't care if he sells the Quest or not. If you buy a Gene he can tell you how to make that sing as well. I've bought a couple of things off Dave and you can be confident they'll have been well looked after.

Just sayin'. Mind you it's a bit of a way from Northern Ireland!


----------



## Mr Alan (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks dave

its maybe abit far away from me and possibly abit more money that what i would like to spend on a first roaster until im sure that im going to stick at this and be able to justify the spend. Im not sure if my budget is reasonable though and I'm only really basing my budgets on gene's that I seen online or there abouts which was 300-400

Thanks hot metal as well


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

I'd get a gene cafe 101 & a Eureka Mignon Mk 2. Both could be had 2nd hand for about £400 total.

try http://www.homecoffeeroaster.co.uk for 2nd hand 101's, as I've picked 1 up off there.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mr Alan said:


> Thanks dave
> 
> its maybe abit far away from me and possibly abit more money that what i would like to spend on a first roaster until im sure that im going to stick at this and be able to justify the spend. Im not sure if my budget is reasonable though and I'm only really basing my budgets on gene's that I seen online or there abouts which was 300-400
> 
> Thanks hot metal as well


Ah, I didn't realise you were in Northern Ireland....as such I wouldn't have sold it to you anyway, because I only sell to people who come round see the item, try it and are totally happy with it.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

looks like you may be back in Gene 101 territory with that budget and if bought from Bella Barista (forum advertiser / supporter) will come with a quality / tested warranty. I had a crack develop in the roasting chamber glass and no quibble, new one on its way out to me the day i called and dropped the old one back in when next passing.

Lots of mods you can do when you get going and have a desire to tinker which will improve the roast, such as power control which will not invalidate the warranty.

They do come up from time to time on here but not that often so if you do need one with a warranty then would suggest the above which aslo happens to come with a cracking guide written by Davecuk above.

Hope of help

John


----------



## Mr Alan (Feb 27, 2016)

I have more to spend but my wife might not be best pleased. any recommendations for roasting. I have been pricing them and cant seem to find a second hand one so I'm happy to go for a new one. can anyone recommend a reasonable grinder. again trying to keep costs down to see if I am going to stick at this


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Coffeejon said:


> I'd get a gene cafe 101 & a Eureka Mignon Mk 2. Both could be had 2nd hand for about £400 total.
> 
> try http://www.homecoffeeroaster.co.uk for 2nd hand 101's, as I've picked 1 up off there.


Assuming it's an espresso machine the Eureka Mignon, mentioned above, is a well thought of grinder. Bella Barista also stock those if you wanted a new one



Mr Alan said:


> I have more to spend but my wife might not be best pleased. any recommendations for roasting. I have been pricing them and cant seem to find a second hand one so I'm happy to go for a new one. can anyone recommend a reasonable grinder. again trying to keep costs down to see if I am going to stick at this


----------



## Mr Alan (Feb 27, 2016)

Fantastic thank you everyone. I will keep you posted


----------

